# Kiemenschnitt! Aber wie???



## BeatleB84 (12. Oktober 2009)

Grüßt euch Boardies!!!

Hab da mal ein Problem bzw. ne Frage, die mir hoffentlich ein paar von euch beantworten können.

Mir ist es jetzt schon einige Male passiert, dass ich beim Herzstichsetzen beinahe die Galle traf (hab ich dann beim ausnehmen gesehen)#q

Da ich ja weiß, dass ne zerstochene Galle den gesamten Fisch versaut, suchte ich nach ner anderen Möglichkeit.

Im Board haben schon einige vom "Kiemenschnitt" erzählt. Leider wurde der mir im "Theorieunterricht zum Fischereischein" nie gezeigt. Als ich das ganze mal bei Google suchte, fand ich auch keine genaue Beschreibung; im Board leider auch nicht.#c

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie der Schnitt funktioniert bzw. wo man zum Schnitt ansetzt? Oder ratet ihr eher davon ab? Wenn das der Fall sein sollte: Kann mir jemand nen Tip geben, wie ich nen Gallenschnitt definitiv vermeiden kann???|kopfkrat

Ich danke euch schonmal im Vorraus!!!|wavey:


----------



## wäcki (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt! Aber wie???*

ich persönlich halte nicht viel vom kiemenschnitt....bleib lieber beim herzstich, aber das is geschmackssache...

beim kiemenschnitt setzt du das messer nach dem betäuben in den kiemen an und schneidest nach unten...dadurch durchtrennst du die schlagader des fisches...

grüße wäcki


----------



## Tino (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt! Aber wie???*

Ich halte den Kiemenschnitt für weit effektiver.
Ob man das Herz immer einwandfrei trifft ,glaube ich nicht.

Die zerstochene Galle ist ja Beweis genug das es nicht so hinhaut wie es soll.


----------



## Tigersclaw (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt! Aber wie???*

sorry aber wie kann man beim herzstich die galle erwischen? da liegt echt ne menge dazwischen.. vielleicht machst du nur den herzstich nicht richtig, oder (was ich eher denke) erwischt du die galle beim aufschneiden fürs ausnehmen... is eben das prob das man das nie wirklich gezeigt bekommt..

ich halte an sich nix vom kiemenrundschnitt ..hab aber nach kurzen googlen n foto gefunden. wegen den ganzen copyrightsachen hab ich das jetzt ertsmal nicht hier gepostet...


----------



## Ulli3D (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt! Aber wie???*

Wenn Du den Fisch mit Genuss essen willst, dann mach den Kiemenschnitt, da blutet der Fisch wenigstens richtig aus.


----------



## piZ (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt! Aber wie???*

ich finde den kiemenschnitt 100-mal besser als den herzstich.
1.Man läuft Gefahr die Galle zu treffen
2.Man läuft Gefahr das Herz *gar nicht *zu treffen!!
da finde ich den kiemenschnitt viel zuverlässiger



> beim kiemenschnitt setzt du das messer nach dem betäuben in den kiemen an und schneidest nach unten...dadurch durchtrennst du die schlagader des fisches...


keine einwende :m


----------



## fisherb00n (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt! Aber wie???*

Ich stech immer auf dem x der Diagonalen vom Kiemendeckel zur Brustflosse ein und schneide in Richtung Kopf hoch...

Das Herz wird getroffen und von der Galle bist du weit weg...


----------



## H3ndrik (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt! Aber wie???*

hab den kiemenrundschnitt auhc noch nie benutzt aber ich habe auch gehört das es besser sein soll,da der fisch auch besser ausbluten kann... hier ein foto    http://www.ralf-jessel.de/Kiemenrundschnitt-Schaubild.jpg


----------



## Tigersclaw (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt! Aber wie???*

sorry als halbwegs geübter angler trifft man das herz auch beim herzstich zuverlässig...
wobei ich den herzstich auch etwas abwandel.. es ist eher n herzschnitt in richtung maul...
hab am freitag (berufsbedingt) wieder ca 40 fische geschlachtet.. und alle herzen getroffen..

das argument mit dem bauchraum zieht auch nicht.. zwischen herzkammer und bauch is immer ne kleine trennwand  und das blut kann bei nem halbwegs guten herzstich nicht!! in bauchraum...


versteht mich ni falsch: das soll jetzt kein pro herzstich /konta kiemenschnitt sein... wichtig is das man eine art zuverlässig beherscht und die fische nicht viel leiden müssen


----------



## Crotalus (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt! Aber wie???*



Tigersclaw schrieb:


> sorry als halbwegs geübter angler trifft man das herz auch beim herzstich zuverlässig...
> wobei ich den herzstich auch etwas abwandel.. es ist eher n herzschnitt in richtung maul...
> hab am freitag (berufsbedingt) wieder ca 40 fische geschlachtet.. und alle herzen getroffen..
> 
> das argument mit dem bauchraum zieht auch nicht.. zwischen herzkammer und bauch is immer ne kleine trennwand  und das blut kann bei nem halbwegs guten herzstich nicht!! in bauchraum...



Sorry, aber es gibt überhaupt keinen Grund der für den Herzstich spricht. Erkläre mir doch mal deine Gründe die dafür sprechen.
Wie oben schon geschrieben, wenn du den Fisch essen willst, ist der Kiemen(rund)schnitt mit Abstand die beste Methode.


----------



## fisherb00n (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt! Aber wie???*

Da stimme ich zu...wenn man das Herz Richtig trifft blutet der Fisch problemlos aus...
Wenn man sieht was da bei einem Treffer rauskommt braucht man auch nicht unbedingt nen Kiemenschnitt zu machen...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt! Aber wie???*



Tigersclaw schrieb:


> wichtig is das man eine art zuverlässig beherscht und die fische nicht viel leiden müssen



Hey,

dass die Fische nicht leiden müssen ist für mich der wichtigste Punkt. Aber mal im Ernst, wenn man dem Fisch beim ersten Schlag gleich so richtig eine drübernkallt, dann ist der sofort zuverlässig betäubt und sofot weg. Der merkt von dem Schlag ja so gut wie nichts, außer dass das Licht ausgeht. Und das ist schon aus, bevor er das merkt. Wenn man dann unverzüglich entweder den Herzstich vornimmt (habe ich bis jetzt immer gemacht) oder halt den Kiemenschnitt (noch nie gemacht und ich frage mich auch, wie tief der sein muss...) ausführt, dann merkt der Fisch davon gar nichts. Meiner Meinung muss er dabei *gar nicht leiden*.


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt! Aber wie???*

Moin!

ich halte den betäubten Fisch am Kopf mit dem Bauch nach oben fest.
Dann setzte ich an der Stelle wo die beiden Kiemendeckel sich treffen das 
Messer an und ziehe es in einem Schnitt auf die Wirbelsäule runter.

Das komplette Blut kann aus dem Körper des Fisches laufen und die 
Fleischqualität ist um einiges besser.


----------



## BeatleB84 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt! Aber wie???*



H3ndrik schrieb:


> hab den kiemenrundschnitt auhc noch nie benutzt aber ich habe auch gehört das es besser sein soll,da der fisch auch besser ausbluten kann... hier ein foto    http://www.ralf-jessel.de/Kiemenrundschnitt-Schaubild.jpg



Gutes Bild. Für mich recht simpel zu handhaben. Auf alle Fälle schonmal großen dank an alle, die bis jetzt geantwortet haben.
Hab gearde nochmal bissl bei Google gesucht und folgenden Link gefunden: ->#h<-

Stimmt das denn so im Artikel (bzgl. 01.01.2009)?


----------



## Tigersclaw (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt! Aber wie???*

wie gesagt, der angler soll die methode nehmen mit der er zuverlässig den fisch ausbluten lassen kann....

wer sich unsicher ist, sollte mit einem erfahrenen angler mitgehen und zeigen lassen...

welche fakten sprechen denn für den kiemenrundschnitt? Ich hab grade beim googlen gelesen das der rundschnitt bei karpfenartigen wegen den schlundzähnen gar nicht so gut funktionieren soll...


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt! Aber wie???*

Jetzt verstehe ich erst warum der Fisch im Geschäft so teuer ist.......die mit dem Riesen Schleppnetz gefangen Fische müssen ja erst noch von Hand gekehlt werden damit sie zum verzerr ausbluten können.

Ist natürlich Spass, aber denk mal drüber nach.|supergri

Grüssle CD


----------



## H3ndrik (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt! Aber wie???*

kein problem beatle  dafür bin [ich/wir] doch da!
Gruß H3ndrik!


----------



## piZ (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt! Aber wie???*

bei karpfen geht der kiemenschnitt genauso gut.
also die fische bluten also bei beiden methoden gut aus.
was für mich persönlich für den kiemenschnitt spricht ist, dass die wahrscheinlichkeit beim herzstich das herz auch zu treffen einfach geringer ist, als beim kiemenschnitt die schlagader zu treffen.


----------



## Jose (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt! Aber wie???*



Tigersclaw schrieb:


> sorry als halbwegs geübter angler trifft man das herz auch beim herzstich zuverlässig...
> ...



sorry, der TE hat aber diese schwierigkeit 
(ich  als 'halbwegs geübter angler' hab damit natürlich überhaupt keine schwierigkeit, außer, dass der 'herzstich' sich ab und an als eben keiner herausstellt) ,
da find ich dann deinen beitrag nicht so hilfreich.
die kiemen erkennt auch ein 'vollends ungeübter angler',
über das 'besser' will ich gar nicht diskutieren.

am besten ist was klappt und das ziel erreicht.
mach nen kiemenschnitt und überlass die 'herzstichkür' den 'halbwegs geübten anglern'.

und wenn man eben keiner ist (weil der herzstich ja nicht so klappt),
dann schneidet mensch kiemen.

und das tut's!


----------



## wacko (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt! Aber wie???*

http://www.felchenfischer.ch/109401/414901.html


----------



## H3ndrik (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt! Aber wie???*

schöner link,den habe ich mir gestern auch durchgelesen!ich finde die haben das eigentlich ganz gut beschrieben!beim nächsten maßigen fisch den ich fange,probiere ich den kiemenrundschnitt auch mal aus!
Petri Heil


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kiemenschnitt! Aber wie???*

Endlich mal eine Darstellung,welcher jeder Hobbyanatom verstehen kann!
Seltsam finde ich es,dass dieses Thema Kiemenschnitt,so alle paar Wochen kommt.
Es scheint die Unsicherheit vieler,wohl vor allem Jungangler zu zeigen,eine Kreatur sachgerecht ins Jenseits zu befördern.
Wünschenswert wäre es,dieses Thema,mal für alle Ewigkeiten,vielleicht noch versehen
mit diesem,oder ähnlichen Links,irgendwo hier fest zu tackern.
So dass man,bei Bedarf bei der nächsten Neustellung dieser Frage,darauf verweisen kann!

Taxidermist


----------

